# Do you give money to children begging?



## Eugens

I was wondering what you think is the best thing to do in these kinds of situations, which, sadly, aren't unusual in third world countries. 

I didn't include the option of helping an organization that fights for children's rights or giving money to a charity because I wanted to know what you do in the moment when the child asks you for money. You can do whatever I mentioned or something else and still donate money to a charity later. 

I have heard various opinions. 

Some say that there is no point in giving money to begging children because, in the end, that money will go to their grown-up exploiters, adults who recruit poor, abandoned children and teach them how to beg. I don't know whether this is true or if they are taught by their peers, but however they learn, children know very well the "begging techniques" such as always keeping eye-contact.

There was once some propaganda in Argentina saying this. It showed children in a classroom listening to an adult who was telling them: "Come on, a sad face! No, no, sadder! You are never gonna get anything like that!" The propaganda's slogan was: "Let's take our children out of the school of the street and bring them into a real one." So, some people think that giving them money reinforces and gives fuel to this exploitation and consolidates the situation of the exploited child.

One day, when I was in high school, our teacher told us that that day, a little boy had asked her for money in the subway. She told us that while she was opening her purse, the child was very excited, but when she took out a chocolate and gave it to him, he was put off. So she said to us that the conclusion she had reached was that it is not because of hunger that they beg.

Those who think that the correct thing to do is to give them money say that if the child is trapped in a system of exploitation, it doesn't matter how many sandwiches and chocolates the kid has collected through the day, he/she will be beaten if he/she arrives without cash. 

Those who sustain this posture say that many times, the children come from very poor families, in which neither the father nor the mother can get a job or not at least one that pays enough to support them all. So, every member of the family has to beg, from the youngest to the oldest. And, of course, the children are the ones that collect the most. Those children have the "job" of supporting the whole family.

They say that a major restructuring of the system and a general better distribution of the national wealth is the long term solution, but that in the meantime, what those children need is to eat today, and if a handout allows them to do so, then so be it.

In your country, do you see children begging everyday when, for example, you take the subway/underground? Does giving a handout only alleviate the giver's feeling of guilt or are you solving the situation of the child at least for that day?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I don't give any money to beggars, I don't care if they're children. I can give them food or water but not money. Some parents are crazy, they have children and then tell them to go beg... and they threaten them "if you don't bring money home I'll cut your fingers". It's sad, but it exists.

I'm all for helping the poor, my parents sponsor two children in Guatemala and I think it's fantastic to give money to ONG's that build schools, plantations, wells, etc.

In Cologne (Germany) there are lots of beggars in the streets. The majority carry a bottle of beer, smoke and some even have discmans or skateboards. How can they beg? Do they expect people to pay for their vices? If you see a child begging, the money is probably going to people like that.

Children who beg should be taken by social services and givenn to adoptive parents (there are millions of people waiting for having a child), that is doing them a favor, but not giving them money. Instead of worrying so much about the sexual orientation of adoptive parents and forbidding from adopting governments should worry about important matters...   Fortunately in Spain it's legal now


----------



## astronauta

I am like Krauter; however, when I travel to third world countries I try to bring cheap small toys or buy them something small to eat.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I agree with much of what Kraut said. I don't give to beggars at all, children or not. (Sorry!) I, actually, should be begging for money!   

I have never been approached by a child begging. So, I'm not sure how I'd react (inside, emotionally). I'd feel sorry, and it would hurt to walk away from the poor little soul. But, I wouldn't give them money. Perhaps, if I was eating, I'd give them some of my food. 

I have, however, given (my time and service as a volunteer) to social service programs and agencies who help those in need. But, I won't give what hard-earned, little money I have.


----------



## Swettenham

What a sad situation!  I couldn't vote, because I've never seen this in my life.  I often give homeless people money, but I have only seen adults begging.  Yes, they might only spend it on vodka, but I really don't care.  Let them get drunk, or buy food, as the case may be.  I always give them money when they entertain me with a song or funny stories (sometimes I like to stop and chat ).

As for begging children, this issue is much, much more complicated.  Both sides' arguments have some wisdom.  My question to the people who don't give, who say that the solution lies in a larger social issue (and I agree), is: what have you done to work towards this solution?  Is your logical argument just an excuse?  Do you forget about the "solution" as soon as the "problem" is out of sight?  I guess they could counter that simply not giving money will change the balance of supply and demand, and eventually end the exploitation.  But this will never occur, because some people will always give.

Of course, it is no better to help yourself forget about the problem and the solution by simply giving them money just so you don't feel guilty about it,  and letting the situation continue.

Another dimension that complicates the matter is the economy as a whole and potential opportunities that the children may/may not have.  In the United States, many people chose not to give money to beggers on the rationale that if these people wanted to work, they could find jobs (in my experience, there is truth in that. Some homeless people simply chose not to work, and that doesn't bother me one bit).  But in many third-world countries, how can these children improve their lives?  Do they have the opportunities?


----------



## Everness

Our children --if we have them-- are included or excluded?


----------



## Nath0811

I generally don't give money to beggers for the same reasons... 
However if someone is singing, playing the music and is talented (and I haven't seen him/ her 50 times on my way to work already), I will give some money for the art contribution.
Once there was this father with his 3 children, all singing in accapela - it was gorgeous, so well in that case, $1 or 2 is well-deserved.  

New York City subway is filled with musicians who ask for money on the platform, and beggers in the subway cars. When I suspect someone is drugged or drunk, then opening my purse is not an option... We hear a lot of monoton tales like "I've been homeless since 9/11, my house burnt and all my family died, I have a 6-year-old....." And I just don't buy it - my $$ will probably get them everything but food. The funniest is when they have designer clothes on. Duh!


----------



## Nath0811

Everness said:
			
		

> Our children --if we have them-- are included or excluded?


 
That's funny!! Lil' beggers!


----------



## duder

I don't give money to people who simply beg, but I will occasionally support musicians or people who are providing some sort of service (I play a lot of music to myself, so perhaps I can relate for that reason).

As for children, the same thing applies. In the US I have never seen child beggars, but I have in other places. People who do things like shine shoes, sell newspapers, etc., are more likely to get my support than those who simply ask for money. 

However, I will note that if I do give someone money, I can't assume that it is going to go to a specific purpose like food or basic needs. They are free to spend it however they want, be it for virtue or vice. For a more "socially acceptable" return on your investment, there are many non-profit groups that specifically deal with street children and the homeless.


----------



## lauranazario

"Begging children" is not a common sight in Puerto Rico... perhaps due to the fact that local Social Services authorities will quickly intervene and place the child (if really an orphan) under government care... and if the child does have a family, his/her parents could face criminal prosecution for "child endangerment" (after the government 'seizes' custody of the child and places him/her under 'protective care').

Adult begging, however, is a more common sight --but I'm definitely NOT saying we have a beggar in every street corner.

I do give to beggars... sometimes. Especially if they're elderly people who may have fallen on hard times. 

I hardly ever give money to younger homeless persons (especially able-bodied people who could find even the menial-est of jobs) or to drug addict beggars pleading for money for their next "fix". But every so often I come across an addict whose face mirrors such _emptiness_, such _void_, that I give them money out of terrible pity for an existence so bleak that it's measured in hours between drug injections.

LN


----------



## Outsider

I sometimes give money to beggars, but I don't think I've ever given money to a child beggar. I don't really have a conscious rule about child beggars. It's just that the ones I came across in the past did seem to be 'working' for someone else.


----------



## Bobzinha

Unfornatelly,here in Brazil, there is a lot ( I mean a lot, in almost every corner, downtown, you find one) of children begging for money. I believe that this money is for an adult, usually to buy drugs or alcoholic drinks. But, one day, my sister met a kid, who said that he was studying in a elementary school, he daddy was working in a construction, and he was there to help him and his family. So, I can't say that all of the kids begging wants to buy drugs or drinks.... It's a very sad situation....


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> But, one day, my sister met a kid, who said that he was studying in a elementary school, he daddy was working in a construction, and he was there to help him and his family. So, I can't say that all of the kids begging wants to buy drugs or drinks.... It's a very sad situation....


 
It could as well be a big lie. I don't want to criticize the poor child, don't get me wrong, poor little thing... I just mean you can't believe a word of what they say. If your dad told you "bring home some money tonight or I'll kill your little sister" just to give an example, I'm sure you'd tell all the lies in the world.

Of course, it depends a lot on where we talk about. I've seen some children begging in Europe. In Rome for example the "newspaper kids" are famous because when they go try sell you a newspaper they try to steal your wallet. In Europe it's a rare thing to see and I guess the correct thing would be calling the social services. If we talk about countries like Brazil, then there's nothing you can do. When I was in Thailand and Indonesia we gave money to beggars the whole time..., these people have no choice in life, they're born in in misery, live in misery and die in misery, they drink brown water from a dirty channel and sell their daughters... but when I was talking about giving no money I was actually thinking of my homecountry and Europe.


----------



## BasedowLives

i give money to beggars sometimes.  there aren't any children beggars here, i'm pretty sure that's probably illegal.

some people say they're just gonna spend it on booze.  but honestly, what do they have?  they're broke as shit and alcohol can keep you warm on a cold day.


----------



## modgirl

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> alcohol can keep you warm on a cold day.


 
Actually, it doesn't. It more-or-less numbs the body so it can't tell whether it's hot or cold. When that happens, many people lie down outside in the snow and literally freeze to death.



> there aren't any children beggars here, i'm pretty sure that's probably illegal.


 
Child abuse is also illegal.  And so is rape.  And so is murder.  And so is, well, you get the picture.


----------



## cuchuflete

I am rarely in cities, and thus don't see beggars.  When traveling in poor countries, I have offered food to begging children, and it's usually accepted with a smile, and devoured on the spot.  Once a child spat when I offered him food, so I resumed walking.
It's sad but true that some parents or predatory adults use children to collect money.

I think the offer of food is the best I can do for the child.  If they suffer abuse at home, my monetary contribution will change nothing.


----------



## astronauta

Outside Canada, US and Western Europe there is plenty of street children who beg. It's incredibly heart breaking.

Unfortunately they live in countries where their governments are so corrupt, that the money that is destined to alleviate the problem is actually used to buy luxuries for govmt. employees, or there is simply no money to alleviate the problem.

It is all pretty grim; however the worst of the worst, I think comes from Thailand and India. How much I wish this did not exist.

Unicef can only do so much. And to think there are so many millionaire excentrics out there...


----------



## Eugens

Some of you have said that you would give money to someone performing some kind of art or providing some sort of service.

Well, actually, here, children usually do that. They sing, they recite a poem, they dance, they play an instrument, they hawk, they sell all kinds of small goods and they give big speeches... Once I got very surprised when a little girl gave such a speech to the passengers of the train where I was travelling very confident and using very sophisticated words, words that a normal child would never use. And many wash your windshield while your car is stopped at the traffic lights. 

At first when the "washing the windshield technique" started, people used to give them a handout, they said: "well, they are providing a service, they are not just begging, they should be paid." However, very soon, people was fed up with this. The windshields usually end up dirtier than before. The children throw foam at the windshield and then, they wipe it out with a dryer in a rush to be able to get the money before the few seconds given by the red lights end.


----------



## Eugens

modgirl said:
			
		

> Actually, it doesn't. It more-or-less numbs the body so it can't tell whether it's hot or cold. When that happens, many people lie down outside in the snow and literally freeze to death.


Many children sniff glue. By doing that, they don't feel cold, they don't feel hunger, they don't feel anything.


----------



## Eugens

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> Unfornatelly,here in Brazil, there is a lot ( I mean a lot, in almost every corner, downtown, you find one) of children begging for money. I believe that this money is for an adult, usually to buy drugs or alcoholic drinks. But, one day, my sister met a kid, who said that he was studying in a elementary school, he daddy was working in a construction, and he was there to help him and his family. So, I can't say that all of the kids begging wants to buy drugs or drinks.... It's a very sad situation....


Well, it could be true as well. Each situation of each child may be different. I once saw in TV one of those programmes that make "investigations" (I don't know how to say it), programmes that denounce corrupt politicians and reveal frauds. I think these TV programmes are more or less serious, since later it turns out that they were right about that politician or fraud.

They told once the story of a child, that like many others, asked for money in a trains' terminal and he did so to help his family, he had many little brothers and sisters. All his family begged. "With the help of this TV programme" (in inverted commas because I don't know that for sure), he started, with a lot of difficulty, to go to school again.


----------



## timpeac

As a general, and often broken, rule I never give money to beggars of any description (directly, I mean, - I give to charities I trust). I have only ever seen child beggars 4 times in my life that I can remember (I have travelled but not hugely) once in France, Spain, Germany and Egypt. The ones in Spain and France were small but very intimidating - almost ordering me to give them money. In both occasions I also saw their adult "parents" hanging about near. I put "parents" in "" because I suspect those adults were no different from pimps earning money off prostitutes - these were professional "child beggar" pimps. I just ignored them and carried on walking (with difficulty as the kids tried to walk in my path only dodging out of the way at the last moment.

In Germany it was a gang of kids that came into the bar. Some made a noise while others sneaked around while the noise was made trying to pick pocket people. I saw what was going on straight away and shouted at one of the kids as he came near me and he saw soon enough there was no point coming near me and went off around the bar. There was a man already in the bar that pretended to get annoyed, one of the kids slapped him, he pretended to get furious and chased the kids out of the bar. He was obviously just an adult keeper already in the bar to watch if anyone tried to hit one of the kids. The German friend I was visiting told me later that various patrons had had stuff nicked. Almost no one knew that a "sting" had happened. (This is Rose's bar, Berlin, if you wish to know - I would still recommend it as a great place despite this!!).

In Egypt, Luxor, it was completely different from all these occasions. All the beggars in Egypt run along with you talking to you there. I got talking (well I had no choice since he was running at my stride) with a kid, under 10. I don't know whether it is because the begging is more acceptable there but he was not a sorry sort at all. Quite interesting to chat to. We spoke in pigeon English, French, Italian and German depending on the subject (how many kids that age do you know in your country that could do that??) maybe I was had, I don't know, but he was really interested in cultural aspects. Anyway I gave him some money - honestly the first and only example I can think of where I've given money to any age. He didn't make it feel like begging, but maybe that's the charm/skill. I also didn't get the feeling he had a "pimp" around the corner.

On a global level I can get quite upset at the state of povery etc (and do try to help), but on a local level perversely I do not find it difficult to block it out. Perhaps a self-preservation mechanism, or perhaps I'm just selfish. As I see it you can't sympathise with every beggar you come across otherwise you couldn't walk down the street.


----------



## BasedowLives

> Child abuse is also illegal. And so is rape. And so is murder. And so is, well, you get the picture.



ok, do you honestly get ANY children beggars where you live?  none here.  plenty of adult beggars though.


----------



## panjandrum

We don't have child beggars here.
We do have adults - and have had as long as I can remember.
There is one guy who operates near where I work who lives 80 miles away, has been to the regional cancer centre for an appointment, has been robbed and hasn't enough money for his bus fare home.
Unfortunately, he also hasn't had the wit to realise that approaching the same person three days in a row tends to damage the credibility of his story 

After much thought, I don't give anything to street beggars.  There are several charitable organisations whose focus is on the homeless.  
And so I appease my conscience.


----------



## modgirl

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> ok, do you honestly get ANY children beggars where you live? none here. plenty of adult beggars though.


 
Actually, no beggars of any kind where I live.  However, I've experienced them in several other countries.  Children begging I've experienced only in Russia, France, and Italy.


----------



## murena

Many begging kids in Mexico, are migrants from the rural zones, which come to the city, as the economy in the countryside is ruined. I do not think that their parents are evil or abusive, I think that for many families there is simply no other choice. The image of a father sending his terrified kids to beg so he can get drunk, I think is something people like to imagine, to feel better when not giving money. I am sure that there are some bad cases, but in a country where around 30 million people live in extreme poverty conditions, child begging is just another option to help with the home income.

I have two perspectives on this: 

1. The short term: think about all the needs that a family has. Food, garments, housing, health, transportation, but even not just the basic needs. Just because a family is poor does not mean they do not deserve to have other things, like entertainment, furniture, or even cigarretes or wine. When I give money to somebody begging in the street, I think that it may address one of the urgent needs that anybody can have. 

2. The long term: Poverty in most of the cases is a result of the way the world works (call it the system, structure, etc). Colonization, racism, clasism, corrupion, elite ruling, inequality, disadvantages for the poor, and many other injustices are there, and this is where I ask myself how can I help to change that. How, as a consumer, can I combat overpricing, for example? What and where to buy, in the global chain supermarket or directly with the small producers? What kind of government do I support? Do I see as equals all poor people, or do I feel superior just because I was lucky enough to go to university? Do I show pitty or solidarity? Is there anything in me (my language, my spending habits, my senso of justice and ethics, my lifestyle) that reinforces all the injustices that I mentioned above?

I think that if we are more critical and think in a more systemic way, instead of simplifying poverty, we can make a big difference to many people's lifes.

Saludos


----------



## mystique

I prefer to give food than money. Because if you give them money we don't know if it will be used rightly! And as I observed if you give money the rest of the beggars will come after you to give them as well.Atleast with the food they can divide it 




PEACE TAYO


----------



## Swettenham

Source: BBC News

Life on the streets: Children's stories

Saturday 20 November is Universal Children's Day, a date devoted to "the welfare of the children of the world", according to organisers the United Nations.

To mark the day the BBC's language sites spoke to a number of homeless or underprivileged children. Included below are some of their stories.


ALEXY, ST PETERSBURG, RUSSIA

"My name is Alexey. Everybody calls me Lesha. I am nine years old. I live on the street right in front of the block of flats, where my parents used to live.

"They are both alcoholics and they sold their flat so that they could pay for the booze. Now they are homeless themselves and stay with their alcoholic friends constantly moving from one place to another.

"I meet my former neighbours and beg for some food or a little money. They usually don't sympathise because I am smelly. I smoke and sniff glue.

"I don't want to go back to my parents, but also I don't like hostels for kids like me. You have to do what you are told and wake up at a certain time. I am used to being free to do what I want." 


Translated from BBCRussian.com


CARLOS HERIDIA, LA PAZ, BOLIVIA

Carlos Heredia, 9, started juggling a year ago. First it was a game, now it is an afternoon job in a busy street of La Paz, Bolivia.

His situation is similar to that of millions of 'street kids' in Latin America. Usually they have a home in poverty stricken areas or shanty towns, but their desperate economic situation compels them to live in the streets all day, doing what they can to earn money.

"We have to eat. I go to school in the morning and then I come to this corner to juggle with my oranges. I don't have time for lunch, I do that at 4 pm when there are less cars to get money from.

"After that I come back here with my brother who is 11 years old. He can't juggle so he dances by my side.

"We make about 20 bolivianos ($2.50) each day. At night we go home. It's far away - two hours' journey.

"Many cars give us money, other drivers get mad at us, they sound their claxons or start their cars when we are still in front of them, and they don't give us any money."


Translated from BBCMundo.com


RAJAN, DELHI, INDIA

"I came to Delhi with my mother and her second husband. I was seven then. I am thirteen now. My mother abandoned me at the bus terminal while I was fast asleep and I have not seen her since.

"Suddenly, I was an orphan. I met some boys who used to beg at the station and I joined them in begging to feed myself. I did not have a name, so friends started calling me Rajan, which means the king.

"I started wiping cars when they stopped at a red light. After a while we moved to Connaught Place, the main shopping area in the capital, where we started picking rag. I also worked in a roadside eatery for a while.

"While working there I met people working for a charity that help destitute children, called Jamghat. I work for them now.

"I am quite happy here. Even if I find out where my mother is I will not return to her.

"I am studying. I am also learning sewing, not neatly but now I can write letters to some extent. I like cricket. I went to Pakistan recently to play. It was an event called Cricket for Peace.

"Police have beaten me several times. They beat me once while I was sleeping. I do mime for the Jamghat in which I portray what the police do.

"Whenever I feel like rambling I go to my old hangouts. I still see my old friends. I take a bus but do not pay the fare.

"I have seen the whole capital without paying any fare. I have travelled to many cities without a ticket. I have been to Mumbai, Haridwar and Dehradun.

"I am living with kids like myself and I am very happy. I think I will study well and then help children like myself."


Translated from BBCHindi.com


----------



## mari.kit

I have this experience before, back in my home town, when a child approach me and beg.. since im still on my way to the grocery, i decide to give her coins. As i was reaching for my purse, another child came..then came another, then another until about 5-6 of them starring up at me stretching their hand to beg.. so i turned my back and decide not to give them at all...

Its not that i dont want to give, i pity them a lot.. some of the children are with their parents still young and strong enough to work decently... I was even thinking if the DSWD (a gov't org that takes care of social welfare) in our country is doing something about it... 

I also believe that some children are working for a group of gangsters... so whatever you give to the children will be given to this group.. 

So now, i dont give them money.. id rather give them food or clothes instead..they need it more than money.


----------



## tey2

We have a lot of beggars here in the Philippines,though not in all areas, children and old ones. It's a sad situation really. Almost all of the examples mentioned here happens also in our country. Some of the beggars will even resort to stealing and they are children. I think that someone's teaching them how to do it, it happened to me once when I suddenly realized that the front pocket of my backpack was opened and they got my money. Just like what mari.kit said, when we give a coin or food to one beggar there will be others who will come to you and beg. But there were times when I just give some coins to these kids and I even saw them after that bought some bread, but I would prefer to give food than money. 

tey2


----------



## sean

one night a few friends and i had a pretty long discussion about whether to give food or money to homeless people (giving time is maybe the best if you have it). i think we reached two conclusions.

first, giving food guarantees that the person will eat for that day. giving money does not.

second, giving food frees up the money s/he might have spent on food for something else. so s/he can spend on his/her vice or save that money for food the next day, depending on the case.


also, to take this response back to the original question, i haven't seen any children in the street here, though there are many adults in the city.


good and interesting discussion as usual.

best,

sean


----------



## Phryne

Hi everyone!

I have mixed feelings about this. I used to think that most times money would go to drunk parents, but experience have told me otherwise. I've met many begging kids in my life and most of them were extremely happy when I bought them a meal, a piece of candy, a small toy, or even just talked to them. I remember my first year in college when Vanesa, an 8 or 9 year old girl, used to beg for money in the classroom (yes, while the teacher was lecturing!) and after that she would sit down and scrabble letters and things she saw on the blackboard. She was in first grade and she was very eager to learn. A lot of people in the classroom would buy her little games and treats and she definitely appreciated that. The following year I started taking evening classes instead of morning ones as I used to, so I didn't see Vanesa that often anymore. One time, a couple of years later, I found her crying with a couple of her siblings because that day she couldn't even make enough money to pay for the bus back home. For what she told me, I understood that her meals depended on whatever she made everyday. These kids were feeding themselves with whatever they could afford each day. This was not the only time I heard this.

My experience with these kids is that in most cases their parents are so poor that their kids go begging just to feed themselves. I always wonder about those stories about kids begging to satisfy their father's alcoholism. I’m not saying it doesn't happen; I'm just wondering how often it does. To me, it seems like other exaggerations that become almost myths, such as unemployed people being lazy, or welfare mothers having two cars. 

In Rosario (Argentina) street kids now have a magazine on their own that they put together and later sell on the streets. At least now people see differences between begging and producing / selling magazines and don’t relate the latter with laziness. Maybe this will cause people to change their mindsets and understand that many times life give you no other options.

Saludos


----------



## Bobzinha

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> It could as well be a big lie. I don't want to criticize the poor child, don't get me wrong, poor little thing... I just mean you can't believe a word of what they say. If your dad told you "bring home some money tonight or I'll kill your little sister" just to give an example, I'm sure you'd tell all the lies in the world.
> 
> Of course, it depends a lot on where we talk about. I've seen some children begging in Europe. In Rome for example the "newspaper kids" are famous because when they go try sell you a newspaper they try to steal your wallet. In Europe it's a rare thing to see and I guess the correct thing would be calling the social services. If we talk about countries like Brazil, then there's nothing you can do. When I was in Thailand and Indonesia we gave money to beggars the whole time..., these people have no choice in life, they're born in in misery, live in misery and die in misery, they drink brown water from a dirty channel and sell their daughters... but when I was talking about giving no money I was actually thinking of my homecountry and Europe.


 

I agree with you...What are the chances for these kids? But I don't know, if he said that he was trying to help his parents, I believe him. Could be a big fat lie, but I think that at least my sister made a good deed, by buying him food and chocolate (she did....)..... I think that if you can help anyone, you should..... I think that buying them food instead of giving them money is more helpful....And if their parents make them beg for money,and then don't get anything, I don't know what happens.....


----------



## Helicopta

There are clearly children who are destitute and live off of what they can beg while others, equally destitute, are being exploited by ruthless adults. How can we ever be expected to know the difference?
I once saw a report about children (I think it was in India) who were being deliberately mutilated by adults to turn them into more ‘effective’ beggars! The report stated that in order to help stamp out this barbaric practice, it was important that people should not give money to these children.
I've encountered child beggars in a few countries. Many hotels that I’ve stayed in have had donation boxes in the foyer for local children’s charities. It always seems a much safer option to me than giving money to the children on the street. Although, I have done so on occasion but usually I've bought a trinket or something from them, or got them to run an errand for me like going to the shop with the promise of keeping the change. I've never had one just run off with the money yet and it seems, at least to me and I hope, to them, like a fairer exchange.

I’ve never seen children begging in this country but I have seen women with babies or young children begging on the underground in London. I don't give them money because I can't be sure if they're genuine or if they're using the child for emotional blackmail. Again, I find charitable donations a better alternative.


----------



## astronauta

Heli, I saw that documentary and I felt embarrassment of the human race, I have never seen such cruelty, these mutilations are not minor and in many cases aren't done on one limb only. I never thought a parent could be capable of such cruelty. Thailand is another awful awful variant of this case.

Why is this happening? We have reached space many times and we are still unable to solve the huge problems in our planet.


----------



## modgirl

Here's an idea. Why doesn't someone who works in an agency (that provides food, shelter, and clothing for homeless or low-income people) go to where people are begging and offer them food and, more importantly, show them where they *can *get help?


----------



## Phryne

modgirl said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Why doesn't someone who works in an agency (that provides food, shelter, and clothing for homeless or low-income people) go to where people are begging and offer them food and, more importantly, show them where they *can *get help?


 Poverty in Third-World countries is totally out of hand. Also, there are not as many charities or governmental programs as in the US, and those who do work for the poor aren't able to cope with most needs. As a result, children continue to die of starvation or beg on the streets.


----------



## astronauta

Unicef is one of my favourite charities, it has programs such as "school in a box" and education for girls in Arab countries among many things. Although some people buy their cards and gifts, not enough people do so. 

Is simply embarrasing for the whole world and for the people who have the means and just keep it for themselves.

Has anyone seen the "Constant Gardener" film? It reminded me of what Nestle did in the 70's with all those poor African children.


----------



## BasedowLives

modgirl said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Why doesn't someone who works in an agency (that provides food, shelter, and clothing for homeless or low-income people) go to where people are begging and offer them food and, more importantly, show them where they *can *get help?



they do.  i am thinking about doing just that through a program at my school.

thing is, agencies cant fix entire countries.


----------



## Isis

Absolutely NOT! Here in the Philippines, we already have a law that persons who will be giving money to beggars will be put to jail along with the beggar but it is not yet fully implemented (?) due to the inability of the government to stop beggars from asking things on the streets! I don't give them on the streets instead, we go to a charitable institution and we give our money there because we are so sure that the money will really go the the kids they have in the institution.

Also, we don't give money to beggars to support the government's campaign in the full implementation of the law on anti-mendicancy and the law against giving of money or things to beggars!

In Malaysia and Brunei, I did not see even a single beggar! I really admire their Government's campaign against begging!

In Thailand and Indonesia, there's a lot in the streets and I got tired of saying "no" and waving my hands to them!


----------



## Isis

Phryne said:
			
		

> Poverty in Third-World countries is totally out of hand. Also, there are not as many charities or governmental programs as in the US, and those who do work for the poor aren't able to cope with most needs. As a result, children continue to die of starvation or beg on the streets.


 
I beg to disagree! There are a lot of institutions that cater to the poor in Third World countries but the problem lies on the inability of the government to give priority to these institutions and the blatant corruption in those countries wherein even the kids in the institution are silent victims of the institution's handler! Corrupt officials are everywhere in those countries including mine!!!!!!


----------



## Phryne

Isis said:
			
		

> I beg to disagree! There are a lot of institutions that cater to the poor in Third World countries but the problem lies on the inability of the government to give priority to these institutions and the blatant corruption in those countries wherein even the kids in the institution are silent victims of the institution's handler! Corrupt officials are everywhere in those countries including mine!!!!!!


 You can disagree, certainly, but please understand that I wasn't blaming charitable work. I'm merely stating that these organizations cannot cope with the needs of the poor, even if governments weren't an obstruction. I have no numbers to back up what I'm about to say, but I can assure you that what a _local _charitable organization raises in the United States has no equivalent in my country. Also, keep in mind that all countries receive different amount of international and local help.


----------



## Isis

Phryne said:
			
		

> You can disagree, certainly, but please understand that I wasn't blaming charitable work. I'm merely stating that these organizations cannot cope with the needs of the poor, even if governments weren't an obstruction. I have no numbers to back up what I'm about to say, but I can assure you that what a _local _charitable organization raises in the United States has no equivalent in my country. Also, keep in mind that all countries receive different amount of international and local help.


 
Point taken! Thanks! And same here in the Philippines, charitable institution really can't cope with the needs of the poor! I thank God and my parents that I'm not one of them!


----------



## Merlin

I really don't give money to children begging for alms. I try to give food instead. Because sometimes thay are used by sindicates. They will let the children beg for money and end up in the syndicates pocket. Leaving these children hungry in the streets. Sometimes parents are the one telling thier children to beg. If I have money on hand, I try to buy something like food and share it with them. You'll never know, they might use the money to gamble or buy drugs. (like rugby, solvent and other drugs)
It's really alarming that day by day more and more children are hitting the streets begging for alms. Hopefull some of the funds intended for not-so-important things will be used to help these children go to school, provide them clothing, shelter and food.


----------



## Mitcheck

I always see children begging and at times with their parents or siblings in their ragged clothes. I can't see the logic in giving money to beggars because I am sure we wont be able to give them a huge amount to survive for that day. I think food will do. I do understand that they need the money more than the food that we can offer. Since that is the best solution then why not offer food instead.


----------

